# fire emblem heroes thread



## deSPIRIA (Feb 2, 2017)

so its out like right now and i love it
for those playing: what do you think of it? whos on your team so far? who did you vote for in the ballot? (i voted for hector, nephenee, l'arachel, morgan f, nyna, ninian, joshua, lyon and ephraim)


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 2, 2017)

I just spammed Male Corrin and Garon in the ballot...

Otherwise I've got Chrom, Anna, Hana and Virion in my team.


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 2, 2017)

it's not out for me yet :^( but i'm super excited to see who's in it!!!!!!! with my luck, none of my favourites will be :')


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 4, 2017)

Current roster:

Henry 3*
Lon'qu 3*
Draug 4*
Palla 4*
Laslow 3*

I really want a Lyn 5*.


----------



## Strahberri (Feb 4, 2017)

I actually haven't yet played a Fire Emblem (even though I own Conquest) so I don't know if I'll get it yet, is it an okay FE game to start out with?


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 4, 2017)

Strahberri said:


> I actually haven't yet played a Fire Emblem (even though I own Conquest) so I don't know if I'll get it yet, is it an okay FE game to start out with?



considering it's free, why not? but yeah it's pretty easy to get down. i have two friends who have never played an FE game before and they're really enjoying it. 

my current go to team is: camilla, olivia, jeorge, sharena, and lissa if i wanna use a healer. they're all 4 stars except for sharena. i just pulled oboro though, who is my favorite character, but she's 3 stars and i don't know if i want to invest in catching her up to the rest.


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 4, 2017)

It took every last remaining space on my phone and it drains my battery about 3% every minute but it's REALLY fun so far. I got my waifu (Pieri) on my very first orb, so I was excited... Then I got Sakura and Lissa right after each other and it was less exciting but not half bad.


----------



## vel (Feb 4, 2017)

current roster:
(Small) Tiki 5*
Catria 4*
Palla 4*
Gwendolyn 4*

They're all lvl 22 or higher, but they are getting DUNKED ON by chapter 9 part 3.


----------



## Heyden (Feb 4, 2017)

Managed to roll Tiki 5 on my first roll :^)
Currently have in my party;
Tiki 5
Oboro 3
Robin 3
Oboro 3

Still on chapter 2 though bc I haven't had too much time to play yet rip. Does anyone know if they've mentioned trading at all? Or is it all just within your own game?


----------



## vel (Feb 4, 2017)

Heyden said:


> Does anyone know if they've mentioned trading at all? Or is it all just within your own game?



It's still a new game, and new features are bound to be added in the future. For now, they haven't said anything about trading characters or anything. They are planning to add new events later, but, as I said, it's still a new game and I don't think trading will be added anytime soon.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 5, 2017)

Stopped rerolling once I got a 4* Azama. He's my husbando.

Connected my acc to nintendo. Later wanted Camilla. I did a single scout everytime I didn't see any green orbs (what gives Camilla)....

I got a 5* Lyn. Then I stopped pulling. Then I pulled again and got a 5* Effie. Both are op as ****. Lyn almsot has galeforce.
Effie is my tank and kills everything with her 40 atk

Uh, I got a 4* Camilla though so Im happy. Have yet to gotten a 4* Bow or Magic user though


----------



## Libra (Feb 5, 2017)

My team is 5* Robin, 5* Marth, 5* Minerva and 3* Wrys, but I find it more fun to reroll and see what characters the game gives me, rather than to actually play, haha.


----------



## Limon (Feb 5, 2017)

I now have the error code 801-3001 on my title screen, but I can remember my team-ish. I really hope they fix this error soon.

5* Tiki (Lv. 15)
3* Beruka (Lv. 24 I think)
4* Sharena (Lv. 22)
3* Stahl (Lv. 22)


----------



## TykiButterfree (Feb 5, 2017)

I was going to try it more later, but I downloaded it. I love that the first hero I summoned is Virion. Yeah! Got my husband in the tutorial level.  It is cool that you can also use My Nintendo coins for this game. All of the other Nintendo rewards are boring so I might get some random Fire Emblem items.


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 6, 2017)

i've been super unlucky with pulling five stars. i swear my friend has pulled like 3 or 4 without rerolling and i've barely just pulled one (caeda). and who do i have to kill to pull a 5 star takumi?


----------



## Samansu (Feb 8, 2017)

I voted for Soren, Nephenee, Ike (PoR version), Lethe, Ranulf, Jill, and Nasir. Unfortunately I missed a few days.

I have been playing the game and I absolutely love it so far! My team at the moment is Caeda, Peri, Takumi, and Lissa. I will likely replace Lissa as she is only 1 star and maybe Peri, but that is my team atm. I am about to go into the Land of Awakening. ^-^


----------



## Zireael (Feb 10, 2017)

I downloaded this a couple days ago and spent a ridiculously long time rerolling yesterday. Eventually I pulled a 5* Lucina and 5* Robin, so they're my go-to heroes for now. I'm still using Anna and Sharena because the rest of my haul was crap and I wanted unit variety, but I got the 2* Felicia from today's event so I think it'll be worth leveling her up. She's apparently pretty good as a support? Either way I'm having a blast with this game lately, it's definitely sparked my interest in playing more Fire Emblem games. I'm surprised I never invested any time in them before, I loved Final Fantasy Tactics and they're pretty similar in some ways, being tactical RPGs. Safe to say I really enjoy this genre now and I'm impressed with this app so far.

Edit: Finally got enough orbs to summon again and pulled 4* Frederick and 3* Tiki (Adult). I love Frederick holy ****. Pretty happy with my party now.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm currently using these for my team:
5* Lyn
5* Camilla
5* Peri
4* Olivia

I'm going to replace Peri with Nowi once I promote her to 5*. I also have a 5* Jakob.


----------



## vel (Feb 10, 2017)

all my team members are now level 30, but you run out of energy so quick it's so hard to level em up


----------



## Milleram (Feb 12, 2017)

I alternated between Titania and Tibarn for the ballot. I doubt anyone else voted for them, but I thought I should at least try. XD My current team is Stahl, Takumi, Serra and Odin. Takumi is basically the only useful one, but Stahl's getting there too.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 12, 2017)

so an update with mine, my team is currently
5* lyn
5* takumi
5* camilla
5* effie
i've gotten really lucky with summoning units since i also have 5*s of abel, maria, merric, tiki , roy and kagero. i have other teams too but the one above is my main team
hoping to get hector. my number one husband that i love very much


----------



## Zireael (Feb 15, 2017)

If anyone is still playing they updated the summon focus pools today; there are four new heroes from Sacred Stones and Genealogy for you to gamble your orbs on, and some more ways to obtain orbs. Nintendo is also making some helpful changes to EXP gain in the near future that are definitely needed, you'll gain more EXP for killing lower level enemies now instead of minuscule amounts or zero. Glad to see that they're listening to feedback and tweaking things.

I summoned a few more heroes today and got a 4* Clarine, so now I'm running with:
5* Lucina
5* Robin
4* Frederick
4* Clarine

Level 33 now, though Clarine is still a little bit behind.


----------



## Peach4ever (Feb 16, 2017)

I didn't exactly get to vote who I wanted because the website refused to go to any other FE games and only stayed on Shadow Dragon for me. So I ended up using the Random feature and just stuck with Lon'qu.

As for Heroes, I say it's pretty cool. It's really annoying when the Summoning doesn't give you the characters you want, and worse, gets you characters you dislike.

My team so far:
5* Nowi
4* Gewndolyn
4* Camila
5* Lucina


----------



## Merryweather (Feb 17, 2017)

I started playing last night. I'm still not too sure what I'm doing since I haven't gotten around to researching but I've managed to do two 5-orb pulls so far (working up on building up orbs to do a third pull soon).

First Batch: 4* Tharja, 5* Julia, 3* Robin, 5* Kagero, and 3* Tiki
Second Batch: 4* Nowi, 4* Catria, 3* Gordin, 4* Chrom, and 4* Merric

I really want Lucina but since this is a gatcha game, I'm trying to not get my hopes up


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 17, 2017)

At least capitalize the topic appropriately if you're going to do an "official" thread. xD

I couldnt get the game to fully install. I got the tutorial segment done, then when it went to do the bigger install, it wouldn't move off of 0%. Tried everything to fix it, but to no avail, so I finally uninstalled. Sad because I was really looking forward to this game.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 18, 2017)

3* of my 5* heroes are red sword users
please go away and give me a 5* tome user


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 24, 2017)

tfw no takumi.... PLZRNG I WANT.

i am glad i got henry a while back, got him to four stars, i also have an alt team with nothing but five stars. But i still cant beat chapter 9 ?n?


EDIT: MY BANK UPDATE THINGY WITH HOW MUCH I SPENT FOR THE MONTH CAME IN AND I SPENT AROUND 200$ O N F E H E R O S WOW OK.


----------



## Libra (Mar 11, 2017)

Akira-chan said:


> EDIT: MY BANK UPDATE THINGY WITH HOW MUCH I SPENT FOR THE MONTH CAME IN AND I SPENT AROUND 200$ O N F E H E R O S WOW OK.



Well, if you're still playing and having fun than I wouldn't worry too much about it. Myself, I spent like around 70 EUR and then got bored with the game and stopped playing, haha.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 11, 2017)

this ursula map is...difficult


----------



## Trundle (Mar 11, 2017)

I had to stop playing because I spent $100 on it in the first two weeks. I have poor self control.


----------



## easpa (Mar 11, 2017)

Managed to get a 5* Eirika without spending a single cent so now's the time to uninstall the app I think


----------



## Sig (Mar 17, 2017)

ive spent too much money on this game only to get bad summons then when i spend no money i gert rlly  amazing summons? like ok


----------



## Thunder (Mar 17, 2017)

sakura miku said:


> ive spent too much money on this game only to get bad summons then when i spend no money i gert rlly  amazing summons? like ok



That's the main reason I've managed to resist spending money on this game, I know I'd just get 5 Virions from it.


----------

